# Cuban Crafters End Table Cabinet Humidor...



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Any have any first hand experience?
It looks like a great piece, and I have yet to be disappointed with their quality. Anyone have one? Whats the actual capacity?
Thanks


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I've got one - love it. But, I'm switching to a wineador setup because I live in Texas and can't keep it below 73-74 in the summertime. I'm probably going to try to sell it locally - don't want to deal with shipping this thing.

I just used beads and an Oasis XL and it worked great. The Oasis was mainly for circulation as the beads did the trick. The top drawer stayed within 1-2 degrees/RH of the bottom.

I don't know what the actual capacity is - it's less than it looks. I had 5 trays in the bottom and used the top for a few boxes. I had at least 300 cigars in there and had some room if I wanted to cram it all in. The Oasis and beads take up some room too...

Great quality - I'll hate to see it go - but I've got my NewAir wineador up and running at 65/65 and just waiting on a new set of drawers from Forrest...


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

choinga said:


> I've got one - love it. But, I'm switching to a wineador setup because I live in Texas and can't keep it below 73-74 in the summertime. I'm probably going to try to sell it locally - don't want to deal with shipping this thing.
> 
> I just used beads and an Oasis XL and it worked great. The Oasis was mainly for circulation as the beads did the trick. The top drawer stayed within 1-2 degrees/RH of the bottom.
> 
> ...


Ken
do you have any pictures of it full?
I have an edgestar 28 bottle with shelves from Forrest and love it, but will be freezing my stash after new years so the end table will not be a problem. Im just wondering the capacity.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a desktop humi from Cuban crafters. It looks amazing and well sealed. I will stick to their products for future expansions lol


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry, I don't have any pictures of it full. I loved the top for singles that you want to show off or get to easily - there are different sized compartments which is good and bad...ended up being a decent amount of wasted space up there.

For $500, it's a no-brainer for an end-table humi. The build quality is great, I had no problems keeping the RH right and it came fairly seasoned - within a day it was holding 68% RH for me with only beads. It will be hard for me to sell it - I may just keep it for overflow...


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Im being hesitant, not sure why. Maybe its the fact that I can't see one full to see how much stick would be in there. Im wondering if I should go 150qt cooler or this. Sure the cooler might be cheaper, by about $150, in my house it would have to stay hidden. The end table looks like its a nice piece, so adding in the living room as a small table would be great, I just don't want to make the mistake and say i should have gone bigger (which will end up happening anyways).
I can snag is it for 400$ shipped, so its a good deal, but then i tell myself why stop there, wait for a deal and get a full cabinet, when does it end?!?!?!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...haha...I hear you man. It's a gorgeous piece...I get comments on it all the time. I have it in my office and I like being able to see it across the room myself.

One thing worth nothing - the shelf in the bottom part of the cabinet is not removable. So, you're limited to how much you can stack in each section. Each of those shelved areas is 7" X 15" x 15". So, you can do the math on that - the bottom part is basically 15x15x15 inches of usable space.

On the top drawer - the compartments are 3.5" deep and varying in w/h so you can use your imagination there. You can stack 3-5 deep depending on the stoge.

Anyway, hope that helps...pics with my stuff in it wouldn't have been much help...I don't own enough to completely fill the thing anyway and I wasn't scientific at all about how I put stuff in there since I had room. I only had a few boxes and the rest were singles that I laid out in trays and stacked.


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

...hey just FYI...found a few pics here from when I first got it. Might give you some ideas...

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Vitulla said:


> Im being hesitant, not sure why. Maybe its the fact that I can't see one full to see how much stick would be in there. Im wondering if I should go 150qt cooler or this. Sure the cooler might be cheaper, by about $150, in my house it would have to stay hidden. The end table looks like its a nice piece, so adding in the living room as a small table would be great, I just don't want to make the mistake and say i should have gone bigger (which will end up happening anyways).
> I can snag is it for 400$ shipped, so its a good deal, but then i tell myself why stop there, wait for a deal and get a full cabinet, when does it end?!?!?!


It never ends Danny... Collection will always grow... Im a fan though of the non-coolers... just presents the cigars nicely!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

choinga said:


> ...hey just FYI...found a few pics here from when I first got it. Might give you some ideas...
> 
> Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


Ken
that REALLY helped me. I have no choice but to go for it after the holidays. It looks great, and will compliment my wineador perfectly. Thanks!
PS: Those cedar shelves are from Forrest?
Lebz...tell me about it, have close to 200 NC cigars coming in first week of Jan...thats apart from CC's...


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope - tampa humidors for the standard cedar trays. Here's my current setup in my gameroom...my custom shelves from Forrest are en route. And, I thought I'd post a pic of a few of the inhabitants.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

Ken
we can go hand in hand. I have those fonsecas in my wineador as we speak, and I expect Canada Post to deliver my Behike 52's on Monday!
When I get the end table in hand, ill see what how many boxes i can fit and will get Forrest to build me some custom trays. His work is mint.
Merry Christmas brother, thanks again for the pictures!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

that's awesome man!!! I freggin love those Behike's - amazing smoke. Wish I could smoke one every night...could do that or buy a Porsche 911.  Crazy...

I just ordered a box of Rocky Patel Fifty's and a box of my favorite Padron 1926 Natural's. Getting ready for New Year's Eve, which happens to be my birthday. 

I'll be smoking a Behike and drinking a glass of my Glenrothe's 1975 single malt when the clock strikes 12am.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

choinga said:


> that's awesome man!!! I freggin love those Behike's - amazing smoke. Wish I could smoke one every night...could do that or buy a Porsche 911.  Crazy...
> 
> I just ordered a box of Rocky Patel Fifty's and a box of my favorite Padron 1926 Natural's. Getting ready for New Year's Eve, which happens to be my birthday.
> 
> I'll be smoking a Behike and drinking a glass of my Glenrothe's 1975 single malt when the clock strikes 12am.


Enjoy brother! The Behikes are quite expensive, BUT you only live once. Im thinking of giving them 2 years rest, and smoking 1 a year either on my birthday or new years. This year is quite special, will be on a cruise for new years, so Im not sure what I will be doing or smoking, but I'm sure it will be special.
Have a great holiday season and thanks again for the help, very appreciated.


----------



## docfong (Jun 2, 2013)

choinga said:


> I've got one - love it. But, I'm switching to a wineador setup because I live in Texas and can't keep it below 73-74 in the summertime. I'm probably going to try to sell it locally - don't want to deal with shipping this thing.
> 
> I just used beads and an Oasis XL and it worked great. The Oasis was mainly for circulation as the beads did the trick. The top drawer stayed within 1-2 degrees/RH of the bottom.
> 
> ...


I just ordered one but I am having second thoughts now because of the summer temps in the house.
Wineador is a good alternate but its the equivalent to a kegerator for cigars! :smoke2:


----------

